# 1999 manual Altima problem. HELP!!!



## 1999gxeka24 (Jan 9, 2008)

I just replaced the engine on my 1999 Altima. After all of that work I am having a tranny issue. The car has no first gear. It has all other gears but will not go into first. I tried playing with the linkage but to no avail. This is a manual car with a new looking clutch when apart and no obvious visible problems. Please help if you can.


----------

